# fluxating patella, trick knee in cockerpoo advice



## spoodle (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi,
Just registered here, thanks for an interesting forum on cockerpoos. I have a 6yr old black cockerpoo, and she has maintained good health.
Last two weeks or so she is limping for a few paces after she gets up from sleep, vet has diagnosed misalignment of the knee in one of her back legs.
I notice she is reluctant to bend this leg, prefers to use the other for taking the weight when climbing steps etc.
Vet states surgery may be needed if anti inflammatorys don't help, any one any thoughts on whether this is advisable? I have seen other sites which suggest that surgery should be a last resort.
Currently feeding her supplement for joint health and giving short daily walk, no running!
Any comments/advice/suggestions much appreciated. 
Regards to all members,


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

No idea, sorry, but my thoughts are with you, poor you to have the worry and poor poo, so young to get a mobility problem. My Izzy used to limp when she got up after resting at 10 months old. T he vet thought she might have a congenital hip problem as he could feel thigh muscle wastage. She had x-rays that showed she didn't have the hip thing, thank goodness and her leg seems much betteer now. Good luck xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

have you considered a magnetic collar. it is classed as a homiopathic treatment as it is not medical. but in both humans and animals results are seen regarding problems in the joints. dovs with thinvs like hip displazia move more easily and without pain. people with arthritis expearience more more mobilaty and lass to no pain

you could say its a plasebo efect, the brain thinking its going to work so it does. but the dog doesnt know any difference between a normal collar and the magetic one. 

all sorts of breeds suffer from this knee problem i know a cocker who i think has the same problem.

i would defonetly look into magnetic collars.


----------



## spoodle (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for advice, I'll try the collar.
She seems better today, hoping she may have injured her knee and it just needs time to recuperate.
As a pup vet advised she had a knee problem, scale 1 on scale 1-5, 5 being the most disabling. Yes I think it is a common problem, particularly in smaller dogs.
I may seek advice from another vet, I don't want her to have surgery if not necessary,only worry is i was advised that surgery is straightforward at this age, more complicated when older as by then may have some arthritis in the knee joint.
Many thanks for your replies, much appreciated.


----------

